# Can B1 Visa holder allowed to re enter without an employer



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am in a critical situation right here. I have an Indian passport with Australian Permanent Residency, currently staying in Sydney, Australia.

I had entered USA on a B1 visa which my company had sponsored in 2006. The B1 visa is still valid upto 2015.

Now I am getting some calls from employers expressing interest in my profile. I would like to know if I can enter USA with that B1 visa(without a sponsored employer)? 

Also, is B1 counted as a visitor visa as well? 

I would highly appreciate your replies.

Thanks,
Ansuman Roy


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

royen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a critical situation right here. I have an Indian passport with Australian Permanent Residency, currently staying in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> ...


Interesting question. (= I have no idea of the answer.)


----------



## jagadeshs (Sep 11, 2011)

royen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a critical situation right here. I have an Indian passport with Australian Permanent Residency, currently staying in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Ansuman

Yes, you can travel to US in B1/B2 visa. I had a B1 /B2 issues in 2006 and been to US in 2006. After coming to Australia, I have traveled in a personal visit to USA on the same B1/B2 on my Indian Passport.

Now I have a question, I have an Australian Passport and want to travel, can I use the same B1/B2? Only my Indian Passport in cancelled and not the Visas in the Passport. Any can reply for this?

Cheers,
Jagi.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jagadeshs said:


> Hi Ansuman
> 
> Yes, you can travel to US in B1/B2 visa. I had a B1 /B2 issues in 2006 and been to US in 2006. After coming to Australia, I have traveled in a personal visit to USA on the same B1/B2 on my Indian Passport.
> 
> ...


Are you still an Indian citizen?


----------

